
Facebook's Data Center Humidity “Challenge” Was Indoor Rain - BerislavLopac
http://gizmodo.com/facebooks-data-center-humidity-challenge-was-indoor-512173504
======
dalke
I first learned this was possible by hearing about rain clouds in NASA's VAB:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Assembly_Building#Const...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Assembly_Building#Construction)
.

